# Your ultimate £60-£70 Wax



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

I've been looking into getting a nice boutique wax - most likely something from the Bouncer's range. Vanilla Ice is the current favourite but I want to open this up to the floor for your suggestions for your ultimate wax for £60-£70.

I won't give any indication as to particular requirements from this wax, I just want your favourite wax in this price bracket and why.

The only requirement of this wax is that whatever I purchase, I want it to feel special. This is what waxes are all about for me and in reality it's the only reason I'm looking to make this purchase.

Fire away...

:thumb:

P.S. I've just sold AF Passion and this fits into this price bracket. I'm not looking at this again.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Blackfire midnight sun. Not talked about enough or given enough recognition. Very good wax


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

It's a toss up for me between Midnight Sun (great shout Matt!), Bouncers Vanilla Ice at £50 (punches well above it's weight) or the new and unknown Waxamomo Wax, Rugged Rhubarb. A stunning soft hybrid wax with great durability and an amazing Rhubarb & custard smell! :thumb:


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

AF Illusion can be found for just under £70. The best looking wax i have ever seen and the application and removal is super easy. If you are not worried about durability then this is worthy of any car.


----------



## Ryboy_23 (Feb 18, 2013)

I like swissvax onyx although not great durability it does give great looks also when u crack a pot of swissvax out the cupboard it feels a little spesh


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Capture the Rapture for me👍


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Bouncer's 22, Zymol Carbon. Both less than 70 ridge


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Supernatural wax
RaceGlaze 55


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Blackfire Midnight Sun is a very tempting prospect. I've resisted it in the past but it has potential. Is it a glass jar? The packaging is almost as important as the wax, for me personally.

Vanilla Ice is currently the favourite due to the value it offers.

I'm not sure about Auto Finesse. I like a lot of their products but it doesn't seem special enough IMO.

Swissvax Onyx is the reason this thread was started. I spotted it this morning and realised it was in budget. The has all the markings of a special product IMO. The name, the prestige and a classless pot all make this a contender. 

Capture the Rapture is on the list, but is it worth the premium over Vanilla Ice?

Thanks for your replies so far. I'd be interested to hear about any other waxes in this price bracket that offer a bit of theatre. An nice box or bag that comes with the pot, certificates and things like that.


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Bouncer's 22, Zymol Carbon. Both less than 70 ridge


Zymol is a great shout! I'll look into this.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

D3fin!tive Wax Club Ed!tion - By far the nicest & best performing wax I have used in that price range. Superior to many way above its price bracket also. So nice to use, easy too, looks amazing, smells nice, and durability is very good. Forum members only wax over at their place £69.95

Also, I believe a member is also selling one on the bay of E


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

ImDesigner said:


> Blackfire Midnight Sun is a very tempting prospect. I've resisted it in the past but it has potential. Is it a glass jar? The packaging is almost as important as the wax, for me personally.
> 
> Vanilla Ice is currently the favourite due to the value it offers.
> 
> ...


Blackfire Midnight Sun comes in a nice box, little bag with a lovely plush Microfibre cloth too. The glass jar is lovely as it's a smoked glass, and it has a little O-ring to make sure the lid seals perfectly.

The ONLY thing I don't like about it, is the fairly non-existent smell. It doesn't necessarily detract from the experience, it just highlights the loveliness of Vanilla Ice! One thing Bouncer's is amazing at, is capturing strong scents in the waxes.

My personal opinion, is that Vanilla Ice is slightly better value than CtR - CtR is a show wax and adds a mega gloss, but if you're looking for a few months durability, Vanilla Ice is the one for you.

Don't forget, if you're ordering soon, it's on special offer at Waxamomo at the moment too: http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/ and as it's over £40 you'll get free delivery! :doublesho

Hard to resist at that price!


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

It really is hard to resist based on that offer but you've really made me think again about Midnight Sun. That sounds great!


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

purple haze pro or supernatural wax both leave a great finish and durability


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

ImDesigner said:


> It really is hard to resist based on that offer but you've really made me think again about Midnight Sun. That sounds great!


This actually shows quite well what you get in the box with Midnight Sun:

http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/ecom-prodshow/BlackfireBF-333R.html

If you use the discount code 'ilovewaxamomo' you get 5% discount off the order, still free delivery too!

And no, I don't work for them and I'm not on commission! :lol:


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Birchy.

Do any of the waxes mentioned so far dislike being applied with a DA?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

i have just got the ADS wax from Matt as i heard good things about it and it is great for applying by DA due to its consistency


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a bit of a soft spot for Bouncer's products at the moment, so i would be tempted to get Capture the Rapture for that price, but i might look into the Midnight Sun too.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

If I was in your situation I'd probably give the new Waxamomo waxes a look, especially as they're on offer right now.

Having used them, and seen the production jars at Waxstock, they feel very special for their price point :thumb:


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Ns1980 said:


> If I was in your situation I'd probably give the new Waxamomo waxes a look, especially as they're on offer right now.
> 
> Having used them, and seen the production jars at Waxstock, they feel very special for their price point :thumb:


I've looked on their website but I can't see them for sale?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

for some reason they aren't up yet but i am sure they are offering them at Waxstock prices for this week or so.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Ns1980 said:


> If I was in your situation I'd probably give the new Waxamomo waxes a look, especially as they're on offer right now.
> 
> Having used them, and seen the production jars at Waxstock, they feel very special for their price point :thumb:





ImDesigner said:


> I've looked on their website but I can't see them for sale?


Nick is right, I've tried them (own them both) and if you take a look in the Showroom, I detailed a Fiat 500 last night and applied the durable one to that.

They're stunning waxes to use, the packaging is nice with the glass jar, and the scents are amazing!

They will be £49.99 each or £89.99 for the pair when Chris is able to get them photographed for the website. He's away this week until Monday but I know he's got loads in stock so if you're interested, email [email protected] and I'm sure he'll get back to you when he can.



EDIT: The Waxstock prices in the picture above are still current and will be maintained for a short while!


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll certainly consider on, or both of them at those prices.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Def wax ub!que for me


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Jdudley90 said:


> Def wax ub!que for me


Lovely wax, shame about the smell though...


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Bouncers vanilla ice for me


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

gmcg said:


> Bouncers vanilla ice for me


Me too... Bought some after trying it at Waxstock and took advantage of the Waxamomo offer. Used on the the girlfriends Audi last weekend and it's superb.

It 'felt special'... comes in its' own little bag with certificate, smells amazing and is super easy to apply and remove.

What's not to like? (unless you're not keen on the smell of vanilla of course!)

:thumb:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Lovely wax, shame about the smell though...


What! I love the smell, plus it can be used everywhere.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Lovely wax, shame about the smell though...


Yeh, is that the almond / bakewell scent? (Not a fan of that smell)


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Jdudley90 said:


> What! I love the smell, plus it can be used everywhere.





Ns1980 said:


> Yeh, is that the almond / bakewell scent? (Not a fan of that smell)


Yeah DW use it in a number of their waxes (Number One, 0stendo i think too)

Really reminds me of black cherry & almond, my nose just doesn't like it!

I thought you were quite keen Nick liking Cherry and all?


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Cherry - yes, but anything nutty - no. A fine line in many cases. 

That's another reason I'd choose the Waxamomo waxes in this price bracket - they smell good enough to eat!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

BMD will do any of their waxes in a mini wooden wax pot for £65. Holds 80-120ml.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

AaronGTi said:


> BMD will do any of their waxes in a mini wooden wax pot for £65. Holds 80-120ml.


Really need to try me some bmd


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah mate.










For example this one.

Rest can be found here.. http://www.blackmagicdetail.co.uk/store/index.php?route=product/category&path=65

Just choose the wax you want in it.

Stevie will then go n make the pot on the lathe then hand pour the wax in to it.


----------



## kevinle (Sep 7, 2012)

dodo juice hybrid for me


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ImDesigner said:


> The only requirement of this wax is that whatever I purchase, I want it to feel special. This is what waxes are all about for me and in reality it's the only reason I'm looking to make this purchase.


Zymol Carbon or Swissvax Onyx would be two good choices for this, but my favorite is still Victoria Wax Concours, which is very similar to the Zymol waxes for style, and a lot cheaper too. 

Either that or get yourself some samples.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I think a lot are misisng that "special" part. Although I don't like D3finitive or the way they do buisness. The branding and packaging is superb for some of their cheaper waxes, they do indeed feel quite special to use.

I love the Zymol waxes, they have an old school cool and aren't the easiest on the market to use, definitely follow the instructions.

It's okay feeling special but will you be happy is it only lasts 2 weeks?

Also the AF wax range doesn't feel special because it's sorta diluted.

Illusion doesn't come with fancy packaging or a nice tub like SV/Zymol for eg, so i'm not sure how it would feel different to applying soul or another one of the many waxes. Just my 2p.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

The thing that makes me feel 'special' usually comes in a mini skirt


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Def Wax Uubique is a cracking wax ( like the smell as well )but slightly over budget, infact any of Def Waxes waxes are, if it were me in that budget i'd be looking at one of zymol's or swissvax's entry level waxes!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

if it is special then i would be looking at one of the BMD waxes or D3finitive wax or one of the commerative dodo waxes


----------



## HOW5ER (Aug 11, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Blackfire midnight sun. Not talked about enough or given enough recognition. Very good wax


How do you use it mate? I have just bought some for my black evo and am currently halfway through a 2 stage with menzerna, Not sure weather to use just wax or use the blackfire seal before or after the wax?


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

gmcg said:


> Bouncers vanilla ice for me


+1, :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

danwel said:


> if it is special then i would be looking at one of the BMD waxes or D3finitive wax or one of the commerative dodo waxes


Spot on here, the BMD have their own wood pots machine lathed by hand, true craftsmanship and the waxes are individually produced by hand as well, true British heritage here where the company makes every wax from scratch, they are not brought but made by Stevie him self.


----------



## Mi16chris (Jan 27, 2013)

Illusion for me great wax , easy to use and lasts alot longer then I thought it would


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

HOW5ER said:


> How do you use it mate? I have just bought some for my black evo and am currently halfway through a 2 stage with menzerna, Not sure weather to use just wax or use the blackfire seal before or after the wax?


Use wet diamond first. Try to wait between 4 to 8 hours before applying wax. Best to apply the wax a panel at a time, then remove. Two layers is perfect.


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Feeling special might be similar to feeling unique. Why not have a bespoke wax just for you. With BMD you can choose general wax characteristics from their current line up (ie Genesis) and then choose your own scent or maybe even color. 
For example this is a special custom blend that we are working on:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...396.1073741830.151740958233265&type=1&theater
and its latest version from a couple of days ago:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...791063449299.153335.1058517653&type=1&theater


----------

